# "analog" stations after feb. 2009



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok. So I'm still a little confused. I get my HD from Dish Network, and also OTA through my Sony kdf-50a10's tuner. My question is, when DTV conversion kicks in, will all the "analog" channels that i enjoy be gone? For example, I can get KICU-36 (analog) from the Bay area now. Will this channel go dark? IF I get a conversion, box, will I still be able to pull this in, or will it only work for digital channels in my "local" range?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A converter box should let you get almost all of the stations you currently get from analog TV, possibly more.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

So does the converter box actually boost your signal strength then?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, the converter box is just a digital tuner that converts the digital ATSC signal to a form that chan be seen on you old analog TV.

The FCC has tried to set broadcast power levels to approximate the reception area of analog TV with digital TV, but there are no guarantees for fringe reception.

Not all analog channels will go dark in 2009. LP (low Power) and CA (class A) TV stations may or may not convert to digital on Feb 17, 2009.

Their deadline is later, but many will be converting or flash cutting to digital along with the other stations.

For specific stations you will have to investigate what their transmission power will be on digital and whether or not you can receive that station.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Aaron -- I think your Sony television already has an ATSC digital tuner. In that case, a converter box won't do anything for you, since you can receive digital channels directly on your television.

As Jim says, in fringe areas it may be more difficult to receive digital broadcasts than analog broadcasts. That is because if the signal isn't strong enough, the digital reception cuts out, while the analog reception just gets a lot of static.

KICU is already broadcasting digitally. After Feb 2009, they will turn off their analog broadcast and only broadcast digitally. But since they have a digital signal now, you can see if you can receive it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

AThe KDF50a10 does indeed have an aTSC tuner, so the OP has no need for a converter for that TV. He should go to www.tvfool.com or 
www.antennaweb.org to determine what type of antenna is required to receive KICU and any local stations.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Aaron -- I think your Sony television already has an ATSC digital tuner. In that case, a converter box won't do anything for you, since you can receive digital channels directly on your television.
> 
> As Jim says, in fringe areas it may be more difficult to receive digital broadcasts than analog broadcasts. That is because if the signal isn't strong enough, the digital reception cuts out, while the analog reception just gets a lot of static.
> 
> KICU is already broadcasting digitally. After Feb 2009, they will turn off their analog broadcast and only broadcast digitally. But since they have a digital signal now, you can see if you can receive it.


I guess I should have asked a better question. If I cannot get 36.1 right now on my TV, will I lose 36 (which I can pull in) in Feb?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

KICU-DT is currently on channel 52 @ 222kW. In February it will move back to 36 and up the power to 550 kW, although the analog station is at 4,000kw (hate to pay their electric bill).

Might also look at http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?list=0&facid=34564

You might get lucky.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Aaron -- As Jim points out, after Feb 2009, KICU-DT will move frequencies and double their power. So you might get lucky and be able to receive them then, even though you can't now. Analog 36 will cease to exist, so it will go away.

(If you are in Sacramento, that is a long way from San Jose. I am surprised you get the analog station, unless it is very staticy.)


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Aaron -- As Jim points out, after Feb 2009, KICU-DT will move frequencies and double their power. So you might get lucky and be able to receive them then, even though you can't now. Analog 36 will cease to exist, so it will go away.
> 
> (If you are in Sacramento, that is a long way from San Jose. I am surprised you get the analog station, unless it is very staticy.)


thank you that kind of clears things up. It is rather staticy during the day, but in the evening hours esp. summer comes in pretty good. Good enough to check out an A's game if the Giants aren't on........


----------

